# Would you go into someone's house during a delivery?



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Today I had a customer just swing his door open and hollar for me down the hall of a apartment building. He was elderly and using one of the walkers that also function as a scooter. He said "Bring it on in". I didn't get bad vibes so I was alright with it. He was obviously not in the best of health. I set it on his kitchen counter and he asks if I will open the bag and container, so I did. Kindly, thanked and I left. Only other time I went into someone's house was during the boat show and the customer was having a pool party. He asked if I was allowed to bring it in, I said probably not but was fine with it. I did decline some man on GH once who asked me if I wanted to get in his truck. Has anyone else on here delivered inside someone's house or would you?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Depends on the circumstances, vibe, etc. But in the first case you mentioned, yes.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The only time it's ok to go into customers' house is just after dropping them off at the airport.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I’ve done it for a handicapped person. Would prefer not to do it though.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Absolutely not. Not under any circumstances.

Disclaimer: I’m a chick.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Once I had to when I was delivering a big sloppy Chicago style pizza that was oozing through the box and dripping all up inside the hot bag. I was like "um listen this pizza is falling apart in here and if I hand it to you it will just spill out everywhere, can I set it down on your counter for you?"

Pro tip, avoid Chicago style pizza places. Personally I always had to wait 45 minutes for them to be ready (this was Postmates in 2016-2017) and then the above issue occurred.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have done it for a handicapped person as well and would do it with pleasure again and again.

And one other time, where the door was downstairs, and you had to walk up the steps to get inside. No second door.
The guy was just under 1k pounds, sitting at his pc, and the whole place stank to high hell.
Never again!!!!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

elelegido said:


> The only time it's ok to go into customers' house is just after dropping them off at the airport.


That's disturbing but also funny!!


----------



## FiftySeven (Dec 28, 2019)

I've delivered inside after they asked and I was comfortable they could use the help. Being a guy, I can make that choice. 

However, Getting into a truck???? No way, No how. 

Read the situation.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Like some of the above stated. I did it for a handicapped person once. I also brought groceries into some elderly womans house on one of the few instacart orders I did. She gave me a snickers ice cream bar. 

There was that other time some dude asked me to get in the back of his van that had "free candy" spraypainted on the side of it. But thats another story and it didn't turn out too well.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've done it a couple of times for handicapped people.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is why I never say “100%”, I say “99.999%” when I’m sure of something.
So above, when I said “absolutely not”, apparently I overstated.

Obviously, if I saw a handicapped person, I would do my best to accommodate. Which may not be the best idea in my case, as one never knows who might be waiting inside and how many of them there are.

But still, I’m not attractive enough to go to the trouble, and wear no jewelry that would appear worth it.

So now I’m torn. I know I should stick with “under no circumstances”, but I’m pretty soft when it comes to disabled people (my Dad was one).

So I guessI don’t really mean “absolutely not”.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I've done it a few times.

Handicap people a couple times.
Lady hosting a kids party and the little fellas were wild! She needed help so I put the food on her kitchen counter.
I've delivered several large catering orders where it's normal to put trays of food on a kitchen table.
I delivered 15 pizza's to a lady having a party. She gave me a large tip so no problem bringing it in to her kitchen.
Three times I did not.

Hotel delivery to the room. Lady was very drunk and in a robe and asked me to come in. Politely said I can't.
Delivery to an apartment and another highly intoxicated woman asked if I was hungry and invited me in. Politely said I can't.
Crazy looking man in his underwear asked me to come in and put it on his coffee table. No, quick exit off the porch!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Not a story where I was directly asked to go inside but one time I was delivering to an apartment in a converted old twin house. Directions said "2nd floor open door walk up steps and knock" I get there, I open the door and the door at the top of the steps is wide open and theres a huge german shepard sitting in the doorway staring at me. Not wagging his tail, not growling, just staring. He must have heard me coming. I slowly bent down and left the food at the bottom of the steps and then slowly backed away.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I walked a semi-comatose teenager into her house in public housing together with her mom once, she had just had all four wisdom teeth extracted. The same girl later swarmed my car with three friends, blocked my path, and threw popcorn into my face through the window when I refused to take four pax, no masks. This was last summer. That resulted in a call to support and a request to never pair her with me again. It worked, I drove her maybe 10 times leading up to that, never since.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Alltel77 said:


> Today I had a customer just swing his door open and hollar for me down the hall of a apartment building. He was elderly and using one of the walkers that also function as a scooter. He said "Bring it on in". I didn't get bad vibes so I was alright with it. He was obviously not in the best of health. I set it on his kitchen counter and he asks if I will open the bag and container, so I did. Kindly, thanked and I left. Only other time I went into someone's house was during the boat show and the customer was having a pool party. He asked if I was allowed to bring it in, I said probably not but was fine with it. I did decline some man on GH once who asked me if I wanted to get in his truck. Has anyone else on here delivered inside someone's house or would you?


He wanted you to get in his truck because he wanted extra service that we don’t provide. I would’ve told him to F off. The younger me would’ve kicked the living shit out of him.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I've done it a few times.
> 
> Handicap people a couple times.
> Lady hosting a kids party and the little fellas were wild! She needed help so I put the food on her kitchen counter.
> ...


Smart move. Getting laid in that situation is definitely not worth the risk. I never bang drunk chicks. With so many sober chicks DTF no need to look for the easy score.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> I walked a semi-comatose teenager into her house in public housing together with her mom once, she had just had all four wisdom teeth extracted. The same girl later swarmed my car with three friends, blocked my path, and threw popcorn into my face through the window when I refused to take four pax, no masks. This was last summer. That resulted in a call to support and a request to never pair her with me again. It worked, I drove her maybe 10 times leading up to that, never since.


I would’ve called the police, said they assaulted me. Throwing popcorn is technically assault. All you have to tell the police is you think you saw one of them pull out a gun.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I would’ve called the police, said they assaulted me. Throwing popcorn is technically assault. All you have to tell the police is you think you saw one of them pull out a gun.


Throwing an object at a moving vehicle can actually be charged as a felony in Virginia.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

On NYE I delivered six pizzas to a mansion in a wealthy part of town. I went inside when a cute girl at the door said to leave the food on the kitchen counter. I was hoping it was an Eyes Wide Shut type party. Sadly it was not, but I did get a $20 tip.


----------



## lilhuskee (May 28, 2019)

SlikkRikk said:


> Once I had to when I was delivering a big sloppy Chicago style pizza that was oozing through the box and dripping all up inside the hot bag. I was like "um listen this pizza is falling apart in here and if I hand it to you it will just spill out everywhere, can I set it down on your counter for you?"
> 
> Pro tip, avoid Chicago style pizza places. Personally I always had to wait 45 minutes for them to be ready (this was Postmates in 2016-2017) and then the above issue occurred.


why would you ever wait that long ?


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

lilhuskee said:


> why would you ever wait that long ?


Yeah, I know. I was new to Postmates and at the time it was my only source of income, so I didn't wanna rack up cancelations. Plus they paid for wait time, it was garbage pay but they at least did.


----------

